# Arborist Humor and crap



## Ryan Shaw (Apr 3, 2014)

Please share any photos you've come across that were funny, weird, or even mildly amusing here








































































Theres a couple to kick it off


----------



## MtnHermit (Apr 3, 2014)

Thanks for posting. This was my favorite:


----------



## DR. P. Proteus (Apr 5, 2014)

It was the birdhouse one that got me.


----------



## Ryan Shaw (Apr 8, 2014)

New removal technique:


----------

